# MIB head unit upgrade?



## ebakardzhiev (Nov 1, 2019)

Recently did a retrofit on MY17 Tiguan installing AID and MIB PRO 2.5 used ones. CP removed by GEKO account. All works great, except time/temperature/road sign/compass... For some reason sometimes these freeze on the Instrument Cluster or MIB. What could be? See attached pictures and compare /pictures taken on the same time....instrument cluster showing wrong/.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Need coding and adaptaion AID and MIB2. Try online coding. You add optical cable from MIB to AID ?


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been flirting with the idea of upgrading the Tiguans 8.5" MIB2 head unit to the new 9.2" MIB2.5 head unit that is available on some ROW models. I just like the bigger screen, sleeker look, and gesture controls that the newer unit brings.

Anyone successfully completed this mod or have any tips insights into challenges beyond just plug and play?

Thanks!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It’s possible and has been done overseas. 

Do you currently have navigation? I believe you’ll need all new “brains” in the glove box as well, and it’ll need to be coded to remove component protection and such. 

Not to mention you will lose satellite radio as euro models don’t have satellite radio. Unless you can somehow manage to retrofit an e-golf’s screen and brains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

D3Audi said:


> It’s possible and has been done overseas.
> 
> Do you currently have navigation? I believe you’ll need all new “brains” in the glove box as well, and it’ll need to be coded to remove component protection and such.
> 
> ...


I've got NAV. I was under the belief that the brains are more or less the same, head unit acts as a monitor. I guess satellite radio isn't too important to me.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I would hit up Eurozone and see what all is needed to make the swap since they've been doing upgrades on VW for a long time. If it's anything like ther kit for the MK7 I for one wouldn't shell out $2450 for it. https://eurozonetuning.com/products/mk7-5-mib2-5-discover-pro-9-2-retrofit-kit

The 9.2" brain is different and goes for $1600 https://eurozonetuning.com/products/vw-mk7-5-discover-pro-9-2-brain-unit-mib2-5

Most likely it's not an easy swap and typically the dealer needs to do some coding, usually you can't just swap in a uses MIB unit and have all the features function without seeing the dealer.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You need NAR unclocked unit. Only E-Golf NAR has Discover pro. All EU unit is without NAR maps. 
You can buy also not unlocked unit. Dealer without any problem can remove COMPONENT PROTECTION. All functions will work, except NAVI. EU units is also without SAT RADIO.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Got it - this seems like a very complicated and expensive upgrade to simply get an extra 0.7" of screen and no new functionality. Not worthwhile on my end.
Thanks for all the feedback, ppl.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Got it - this seems like a very complicated and expensive upgrade to simply get an extra 0.7" of screen and no new functionality. Not worthwhile on my end.
> Thanks for all the feedback, ppl.


You do get some extra functionality, 20gb HD to rip CDs or store music and you don't have to touch the screen to change views, gestures work


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

9.2-inch color touchscreen display


• 1280 x 640 Resolution (800 x 400 Discover Media)
• 32GB SSD
• Navigation with 3D landmarks, 3D city map and Personal POI
• DVD player (Discover Media CD Player)
• Playback of various film formats (AVI, MPEG, Divx, H264)
• Podcast playback
• Integrated Gracenote database (adds artist and title information to music files played)
• WLAN hotspot
Maps on digital AID and navi display in same time.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Vasia01 said:


> 9.2-inch color touchscreen display
> 
> 
> • 1280 x 640 Resolution (800 x 400 Discover Media)
> ...


All great but hard to justify the $2000+ price tag. Especially since I use Android Auto alot.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok, so let me get this right.......

2 grand for:

Storing music in your radio? Most people are either streaming music, or store their music on their phones for access everywhere. Music storage in vehicle is old school.

Gestures? Really? Great. What is wrong with pressing a button? Coronavirus? Lol

DVD player? In dash? A safety concern. Everyone else watches a movie while you drive? 

Podcast playback is cool, but they can be saved as sound files and be played via bluetooth thru the existing radio.

The database thing. Dont we have that already?

The hotspot is cool in theory, and something I researched. You need a cellular connection for this. 

Couldn't you just use your phone as a wireless hotspot and accomplish the same thing? And at no additional cost? I do this all the time with my laptop. Does the wlan add any functionality?

Seems like alot of money for little tangible return.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Passatsquared said:


> Ok, so let me get this right.......
> 
> 2 grand for:
> 
> ...


100% agree. $2k or whatever, plus the hassles of installation. Don't line up for such a marginal upgrade. I think if someone was going from an even older system, likely, but 8.5" units in the NAR Tiguan are great as is.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

In Europe full set (unit, display, trim) cost up to 1000euros.


----------

